# deciding on a fursona



## neweinstein (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all around,

when I tried to complete my profile on FA there was this question "Species" ... I could just say "don't know yet". But I want to know. And now I want to build a fursona representing myself. Firstly I hope to learn more about myself. And second ... hey, it's fun 

So ... hmmm ... where to go? I really like large cats (just have a look in my gallery http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/neweinstein/). So I think thats a good point to start. I also think something cat like would represent me quite well. I am a sleepyhead, I enjoy my siesta, ... As I really like lions I thought to go with a lion. That would also fit my look. Many people told me my hair and beard look like a mane 

But the I realized that a lion is one of the few cats living in packs. And I am someone who enjoys being on myself. So maybe the lion is not that good of a choice. So now I am stuck with something like a mountain lion or a (snow) leopard. These are my next favorites. And the snow leopard would also explain my liking for nordic countrys and culture. Then maybe a mix of all these?  A snow leopard with bronze fur and a mane???? Hrmpf ... I'm stuck ...

Maybe you can help me out. Here are just some more properties I came up with when thiking about how to describe myself:

- shy, likes to be on his own most times. But sometimes I really enjoy to be together with friends.
- always open for questions, always ready to help if needed
- patient, but after some (longer) time I tend to explode
- I really like breaks . I am not the busy one when it comes to things I have to do. When I want to do something I can spend hours and hours without a break, but only if I want to
- I am more the scientific type (maybe related to my job at university)
- not a tidy type, I tend to generate a big mess
- I like systematics, but after some time I always loose the system because it seems to be too much work
- really like travelling and seeing new things
- sometimes I tend to think my opinion is the only one right. So I can get a bit annoying about that
- When I really have something special I tend to get a kind of showof

hmm, I think thats most of it

Thanks for you suggestions

neweinstein


----------



## Hendly Devin (Jul 31, 2011)

I knew i wanted to be some sort of sheep/goat... so what i did was go on wikipedia and looked at articles on every species/breed of wild and domestic sheep/goat until i came upon the Altai Argali and decided that was my baby.

also male lions often wander without a pride... they do so*until*they can find a lone female and attempt to start their own pride.. or fight the alpha position from an older pride when the*opportunity*arises


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 31, 2011)

Deciding is hard. I still haven't settled on one yet to represent myself. D:

Devin is right though-- Male lions often wander alone once they mature. otherwise, the male alpha in their pack tries to kill them for dominance... even if it's his own cub.


----------



## neweinstein (Jul 31, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> ... so what i did was go on wikipedia and looked at articles  on every species/breed



That's also what I did the last days. Looking on Wikipdia and other sources, looking on images .... and I think I found mine. I fell in love (or how would one say) with the snow leopard. But to reflect me better I will give him a mane (lion like). So then he will be something special. I thought that through and I think the snow leopards fits me best.

more details will follow soon


----------



## neweinstein (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried my luck with the character form to get a better impression of my "alter-ego"

_______________________________________________________


Name: uummmm, no decision here yet
Age: around 30
Sex: male
Species: snow leopard
Height: 185cm if upright (so a bit larger then normal)
Weight: better don't ask

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: cream colored fur
- Markings: black circles on the body, black dots on the face, legs and tail, tailtip black
- Eye color: light green
- Other features: lion-like mane, slightly darker the rest of the fur

Behavior and Personality: A bit on the shy side, likes to be on his own but also enjoys meetings friends. Really likes freetimes and siesta. Patient with others but tends to explode if stressed too much.

Skills: Logical thinking. If something is interesting he can really focus in a subject. Always open if someone needs help.

Weaknesses: Tends to generate a mess as tidyness is not his thing.

Likes: Being out in nature, travel, hiking, reading, music

Dislikes: Crowded places, annoying people, time deadlines (which disturb the siesta)

History: --- have not come that far, sorry ---

_________________________________________________________


I hope that gives you a rough image.
I will add info when I got a better idea about his character


----------



## neweinstein (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I now also have a name : "Sven"

I just remembered a friend's pet-cat who fit's quite well here  he is named Sven


----------



## neweinstein (Aug 8, 2011)

Now I have got a closer idea what he should be like (here I'm posting an updated version of the questionary already shown above. I want to keep the old one instead of editing it to keep track of the evolution):

------------------------------------

Name: SVEN
Age: around 30
Sex: male
Species: snow leopard (with a pinch of lion)
Height: 185cm if upright (so a bit larger then normal)
Weight: >90kg (don't ask for better values)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: light cream colored fur, nearly (but not) white
- Markings: black circles on the body, black dots on the face, legs and tail, tailtip and ears black
- Eye color: light green
- Other features: lion-like mane, slightly darker the rest of the fur

Behavior and Personality: A bit on the shy side, likes to be on his own  but also enjoys meetings friends. Really likes freetimes and siesta.  Patient with others but tends to explode if stressed too much.

Skills: Logical thinking. If something is interesting he can really focus in a subject. Always open if someone needs help.

Weaknesses: Tends to generate a mess as tidyness is not his thing. If he is not fully into something he tends to ignore it - not depending on the facts if its important or not

Likes: Being out in nature, travel, hiking, reading, music, photography

Dislikes: Crowded places, annoying people, time deadlines (which disturb the siesta)

History: --- have not come that far, sorry ---

Clothing/Personal Style: casual clothing like cotton pants and t-shirt, always carries a knife on his belt (size depending on what's planned for the day), sometimes a hat (western style)

Profession: research/science (as job) and photography (as hobby)

Favorite food: Oh, he knows some grrrreat steakhouse
Favorite drink: juice-water mixes
Favorite location: seaside, mointains, forrests (somewhere out in nature)
Favorite weather: slightly cloudy, 20Â°C
Favorite color: blue (not baby-blue, but a strong dark blue)

Least liked food: vegetables (potatoes are OK'ish, but green stuff is baaaaad)
Least liked drink: alcoholics
Least liked location: every place that is overly crowded (large citys, subways, ...)
Least liked weather: hot and humid (one of them is OK'ish but together, no)

Favorite person: Everyone, who shares his interests and who is open for some chat
Least liked person: Everyone who tends to bother him
Relations: none (single)
Orientation: 						straight

-----------------------------------------------

That's how far I came until now.

I'm open for comments and suggestions


----------



## neweinstein (Oct 19, 2011)

*SVEN - the snow leopard with a pinch of lion*

Name: SVEN
Age: around 30
Sex: male
Species: snow leopard (with a pinch of lion)
Height: 185cm if upright (so a bit larger then normal)
Weight: >90kg (don't ask for better values)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: light grey colored fur, nearly (but not) white
- Markings: black circles on the body, black dots on the face, legs and tail. tailtip (the last quarter) and ears black
- Eye color: light green
- Other features: lion-like mane, slightly darker the rest of the fur, running and getting thinner along the breast

Behavior and Personality: A bit on the shy side, likes to be on his own but also enjoys meetings friends. Really likes freetimes and siesta. Patient with others but tends to explode if stressed too much.

Skills: Logical thinking. If something is interesting he can really focus in a subject. Always open if someone needs help.

Weaknesses: Tends to generate a mess as tidyness is not his thing. If he is not fully into something he tends to ignore it - not depending on the facts if its important or not

Likes: Being out in nature, travel, hiking, reading, music, photography

Dislikes: Crowded places, annoying people, time deadlines (which disturb the siesta)

History: --- have not come that far, sorry ---

Clothing/Personal Style: casual clothing like cotton pants and t-shirt, always carries a knife on his belt (size depending on what's planned for the day)

Profession: research/science (as job) and photography (as hobby)

Favorite food: Oh, he knows some grrrreat steakhouse
Favorite drink: juice-water mixes
Favorite location: seaside, mointains, forrests (somewhere out in nature)
Favorite weather: slightly cloudy, 20Â°C
Favorite color: blue (not baby-blue, but a strong dark blue)

Least liked food: vegetables (potatoes are OK'ish, but green stuff is baaaaad)
Least liked drink: alcoholics
Least liked location: every place that is overly crowded (large citys, subways, ...)
Least liked weather: hot and humid (one of them is OK'ish but together, no)

Favorite person: Everyone, who shares his interests and who is open for some chat
Least liked person: Everyone who tends to bother him
Relations: none (single)
Orientation: straight

___________________________________________________________________________


a first image of his feral form can now be found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6701386/

___________________________________________________________________________


next step will be a commission for an antro drawing ....


----------

